# Small STG Cheque to cash



## margaret1 (6 Dec 2011)

I receive a small Aviva Share Dividend approx £7 stg every 6 months. NIB charge e5 commission to convert & lodge. Any idea if all institutions charge the same?


----------



## Perplexed (7 Dec 2011)

You get charged the transaction fee of 28c for lodging in BoI if you pay Fees.


----------

